# Zeebass/Van Staal for tuna



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had opportunities to visit Zeebass and Van Staal booths at RI Saltwater Show.

I tested Zeebass ZX for tuna. I really liked the reel because it was very light (22 oz) and line capacity is as good as Stella 2000 with 40 plus max drag.
But, after catching a few tuna in 100 - 130 lb range, bearings were crushed. 
I haven't fished with the reels since.
They said new reels are reinforced and upgraded. I am eager to test new Zeebass reels for tuna soon because it is like to fish with Stella 10000 instead of 20000.



Here are pictures of new Van Staal for tuna.
They said prototype reels were tested by a few Capt in Cape Cod.
Unlike normal Van Staal, the handle is much smoother. It is not 100 percent water proof because the reel is designed to be use on boats instead of from the surf.









new Van Staal reel for tuna


----------

